# Dog overdosed on wormer - is it dangerous?



## CeeBee (1 August 2010)

Attempted to worm my two staffords this morning. The oldest one knows fine well there is a nasty tablet hidden in the bread smeared in Nutella. The young one doesn't care either way!
So basically, I have managed to give Poppy one, after several attempts and Meg has wolfed her two down. On second attempt with Poppy, Meg snatched it out of her mouth and ate it.
So Poppy has had one tablet and Meg has had 3.
Both dogs weigh approx 15kg and the tablets (Johnsons) were for dogs up to 20 kg.
Will this cause any harm? I am really late to go and do my horses, but not sure if I leave the house what I might come back to?
Apologies for the rambling post. Won't be able to answer as got to do horses, but am able to read any answers/advice you may be able to offer on my blackberry, thank you!


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 August 2010)

Check the packaging, it should say what the safe "overdose" is.  If the normal dose is 2 tablets I wouldn't be too bothered about your dog having a third.  Personally I haven't a lot of faith in the Johnsons wormers, prefer using Drontal or similar.


----------



## CAYLA (1 August 2010)

So if Im understanding it like MM, she got one to many? I would think with johnsons, they are alot milder than a (prescription) wormer I would be sceptical as to weather they actually work at all, keep an eye for her becoming loose in her faeces or vomiting or becoming depressed or off her food, otherwsie jsut run it past your vet for a little over the phone advice.


----------



## Luci07 (1 August 2010)

off topic but being a staffie fan - pictures?!!


----------



## CeeBee (3 August 2010)

Thanks for the replies - no harm came to naughty Meg after her worming overdose 
However, on the same day, I was worrying that the wormer was the least of her worries!
In the afternoon, she ate 12 Nicotinell lozenges!
No adverse reaction to those either.....
Maybe I am not feeding her enough, or she has taken up smoking on the sly?!



Luci07 said:



			off topic but being a staffie fan - pictures?!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm working on this! Bought some pictures into work to scan specially for you  Will post later...


----------

